# TT Mk3 detailing article from Ultimate Finish



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Ultimate Finish have posted up a rather nice article on a recent detailing job they did on a new mk3 'Mythos Metallic Black' Audi TT Ultra running through their whole process from wash to sealant.

A recommended read. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/car- ... 4-60192437


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Umm... The tdi TT was in mk2 form long before 2014... Lost trust in this article after reading that! :lol:

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Their probably more experts in making cars look shiney than any particular model history.

Still, sloppy journalism :?


----------

